# Out of the blue, got my free mags



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd completely forgotten that they were coming because it had been so long since I sent off for them, but they came yesterday. Both came without pinkie extensions, so I'll have to give them a call and see if I can nab a couple of those. Anyway, if you've given up, don't. They're coming. Sent off for them around mid-December.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

nice. I sent mine about a month ago and I got mine on saturday. so maybe a 5 week turn around.

My dad sent his in before me and still has not recived his. 

I called about ordering the pinky exstensions and left a message.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I got the free mags from springfield a long time ago. I'd sent off at the same time. I'd heard people have had good luck with getting free pinkie extensions when they call.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

It was a little over 90 days on mine from S& W.:smt1099


----------

